# Prayers would be greatly appreciated!



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Hey all. I would be so grateful if everyone could send some prayers my way. My boyfriend is deploying to Afghanistan in 5 days. He'll be gone 7 months and doesn't even know when he'll be home. So if everyone could send some prayers that he arrives in Afghanistan safely and that he can return home as soon as possible that would be absolutely wonderful. Thank you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Will definitely keep you and your boyfriend in my prayers.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Prayers going up! Please tell him thank you for his service. And thank you and the rest of his family for the sacrifices you make to keep all of our families safe and free!!!


----------



## lacylou1 (Feb 6, 2013)

I will absolutely remember him in my prayers, what is his first name? Also from me, thank him, you and his family for his willingness to serve and protect our country. God Bless you.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

lacylou1 said:


> I will absolutely remember him in my prayers, what is his first name? Also from me, thank him, you and his family for his willingness to serve and protect our country. God Bless you.


His name is Devin.

Thank you all. It's very much appreciated.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Prayers here too 

And yes, thank him, you and his family  
I know it must be real hard for you and his family while he's gone :hug:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

consider it done and done...


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

And done! Please express our gratitude for his bravery & service!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, thank him for his service. Prayers are (and will) sent for him and you!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Prayers!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Just two more days. Getting pretty nervous. Thought I'd share a picture of my handsome marine so you guys can see who it is that you're praying for.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Lord help us all to remember Devin & Hamiltonacres in our prayers.


----------



## olbossy (May 20, 2012)

Prayers!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Agreed, thank him for service & his family for supporting him. Prayers and thoughts sent!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Prayers will be said and Hurrah! I am so thankful for all of those men and women that serve our country. I hope and pray for safe passage, service and a safe return home for him.

Please let him know how thankful we are for his service. 

(you, your family and his family will also be in my prayers)


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

You all our in our prayers! Please tell him THANK YOU so much for his service, I don't think we can thank our military men and women enough for all that they do and the sacrifices they make!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Thank you everyone. He ships out in the morning.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Prayers for you and Devin. Please thank him for his service for us.
And if you dont mind me saying.......DANG he is HOT :drool::angel2:
Marry that man , QUICKLY 
Makes me proud to me American:flag::flag::flag::flag:


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Prayers for you and Devin. Please thank him for his service for us.
> And if you dont mind me saying.......DANG he is HOT :drool::angel2:
> Marry that man , QUICKLY
> Makes me proud to me American:flag::flag::flag::flag:


LOL! I think so too  I think I'm a little young to be married! I'm just 18 lol. Maybe in the future! Once he's home and out of the marines lol!


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

sending prayers for a safe and speedy trip there and return home. God Bless and thank him for his service from me.


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Mine spent almost 3 years total over there the fobs are built up pretty nice will pray for him and you I know it's rough hoping it goes fast for you!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

May the lord watch over Devin and please lord protect him at all times. Lord please be with him as he is over if Afghanistan and please watch over him and the other soldiers over there.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Thank you Lori, with the 'rules' I was afraid to post it.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Devin just messaged me! He landed in Alaska and has since boarded the plane to afghanistan. He says that it may be a few days until he has internet access again, but ill update you all as soon as i hear anything! Thanks everyone for the support!


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

He may be able to contact you sooner than that once the get to Mannus, they're usually there for a while before heading in Country (assuming it hasn't changed in the last few years)! Is this your first deployment? Do u have a good FRG?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Prayers sent. And thank you for sharing him with your country and thank him for his service. God Bless.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

jennnaragsdale said:


> He may be able to contact you sooner than that once the get to Mannus, they're usually there for a while before heading in Country (assuming it hasn't changed in the last few years)! Is this your first deployment? Do u have a good FRG?


This is his first deployment.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent :hug:ray:


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Praying and thank you.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

He landed in Afghanistan!


----------

